# Name your camera that you use and why you use it :)



## VannahRose143

Want to see what kind of cameras people use and why.


----------



## dalex100

I use Panasonic DMC-FZ40. I use it because it's my first "good" camera and I got it for only 272$. Now I'm using it to learn photography.


----------



## scifitographer

canon 5d mk ii because i wanted a full frame dslr to shoot landscapes.

canon g10 because i wanted a powerful p&s with raw capabilities for those times when i don't want to carry the 5d mk ii.


----------



## tevo

Nikon D7000 because its mad sexy.

Nikon FM because I <3 Full Manual Photography

Nikon FG-20 because I <3 Full Manual Photography with a light meter (;


----------



## Hickeydog

550D because I wanted a DSLR and I was ineligible to sell my left kidney.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Nikon F100 - What I usually shoot with for weddings and portraits.
Mamiya 645 AFD - For more formal pictures in wedding and portraits.
Nikon D700 - For when film either isn't appropriate or not sensitive enough.


----------



## 90AWDSM

Olympus E-500


Because I got a real good deal on it.


----------



## Overread

Canon 400D - first camera ever and great starting DSLR!
Canon 7D - because its miles better than the 400D for action based photography and its performance in general (I still keep and use the 400D!)
Maybe something else to put in the list soon if things go well


----------



## Derrel

iPhone 4: small,thin,light,is also a computer, internet browser,photo and video playback system,MP3 player,text messager, telephone, AND has a 5 megapixel, backside-illuminated imaging sensor inside behind a 29mm-equivalent semi-wide angle lens in still mode, with an f/2.8 lens, shutter speeds from 1/15 second to a little over 1/10,000 second, ISO range 80 to 1,000.

Canon 5D: Full-frame sensor, good image quality, takes Canon and NIkon lenses with adapters (I have 13 Nikon lens adapters to Canon EF mount), good color, easy to work with image files. So-so light metering and exposure control system, kind of a slug in terms of response time, but it's payed for itself.

Nikon D2x: professional control system, astoundingly good wide-area "focus anywhere" AF system, 4-user-configureable settings banks, extremely long battery life, ultra-quick response in all areas, programmable FUNC button allows one-press and one-click switching of critical functions, shoots both 1.5x FOV and 2.0 FOV with one button-press, fabulous light metering and exposure system.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Nikon D700:  Because I can't afford the D3s


----------



## DorkSterr

Leica M9. Because it's small, light and easy to hide.

I wish


----------



## D-B-J

D7000 because i upgraded my old D200, and it was a more sensible idea than the d300s as it has better ISO capabilities, and many other things.


----------



## Trever1t

Nikon D700 cause it makes me look like a pro
Canon IS1400 because sometimes I feel lazy.


----------



## tevo

Trever1t said:


> Nikon D700 cause it makes me look like a pro
> Canon IS1400 because sometimes I feel lazy.



Gripped***


----------



## StringThing

Nikon D3100.  I decided on that over the D7000 based on price and the fact that I would have be able to buy extra lenses sooner with the option of upgrading to the D7000 later and still using the same lenses.


----------



## usayit

Digital excluding film and collectables I assume...  stuff we still use..

Leica M8 and M9 - Just because
Panasonic LX3 - Just because 
Panasonic TZ5 - Just because
Panasonic G1 - Just because
Olympus E-PL1 - Just because
Pentax K10D - Just because

On occasion I do miss my Canon stuff.... 1d markII because of its AF and metering.


----------



## KmH

Nikon D3 - I have 3 of them.  Professional grade full frame, 300,000 actuations shutter life, built-in vertical grip and controls.
Nikon D300 - I have 2 of them (one is for sale here on TPF). The D300 has a crop sensor, but the layout of all the external controls and buttons is essentially the same as the D3, so switching between them is eazy-peezy.
Kodak C813 - a christmas present a few years ago,


----------



## EchoingWhisper

KmH said:


> Nikon D3 - I have 3 of them.  Professional grade full frame, 300,000 actuations shutter life, built-in vertical grip and controls.
> Nikon D300 - I have 2 of them (one is for sale here on TPF). The D300 has a crop sensor, but the layout of all the external controls and buttons is essentially the same as the D3, so switching between them is eazy-peezy.
> Kodak C813 - a christmas present a few years ago,



Wow. Why do you need so many cameras?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

D7000
D80 back up for times the D7000 is in for warranty
Jiffy-Kodak 620 (which I use)
Minox tiny 35mm camera , was a gift but i've put a roll or two through it.


----------



## Trever1t

EchoingWhisper said:


> Wow. Why do you need so many cameras?



if you have to ask ..... you probably wouldn't understand


----------



## flatflip

Original iPhone - it's in my pocket and I depend on it to record rail art.
Panasonic Lumix something - it fits in my pocket when I need good pics from my pocket.
Pentax K1000 SE - just for film fun
Nikon D7000 - when I'm trying to do my best


----------



## 480sparky

What is a 'camera'?


----------



## tevo

480sparky said:


> What is a 'camera'?









  <== Camera.


----------



## Skinnifatkid

Canon Digital Rebel - my wife told me I could, I had the lenses from a 35mm Rebel and she knew I would use it
Canon 7D - The Rebel started giving me error codes after 25000 +/- photos. My wife didn't exactly say I could, but she knows I'll use it until it too starts to die! I love taking pictures and want to take better pictures! 
Olympus P&S 770 SW - wanted something to use while working that wouldn't get broken!


----------



## knwnasrob

Canon T2I: I really wanted a camera that wouldn't be out of date in a couple years lol plus the nice image quality and ability to take night pictures. 
*before this my only camera was my iphone4*

Canon T50: I actually bought it with a lens for 30$ at a collectible sale at the mall....it works lol but I am still deciding what type of pics i can use it for lol.


----------



## eshane

My digital camrea was kodka, I think it was their first one. My first DSLR was D3000. I got that one because I wanted to learn more with a SLR. D7000 wanted an upgrade. Oh I still have the other 2 camreas...


----------



## baturn

D80
Chinon CE-4


----------



## Forkie

I use a Nikon D40 because that's what I could afford at the time.  I now love it and squeeze every bit of life out of it to get my shots.  It's also a very durable little fella.  I've taken just under 80,000 shots with it and it hasn't skipped beat.

I'd like to upgrade just for some more flexibility, but will do everything I can to upgrade without selling this little gem.


----------



## focusonguitar

Samsung S1065 and Powershot S3 
Because I cant afford at Dslr


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> Nikon D7000 because its mad sexy.
> 
> Nikon FM because I <3 Full Manual Photography
> 
> Nikon FG-20 because I <3 Full Manual Photography with a light meter (;



Heck yes it is.

Nice

Nice


----------



## VannahRose143

D-B-J said:
			
		

> D7000 because i upgraded my old D200, and it was a more sensible idea than the d300s as it has better ISO capabilities, and many other things.



Agreed


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> <== Camera.



Delicious looking camera there.


----------



## thomas30

I have been using Canon Camera from the time I started my career as professional photographer. Currently, using Canon  Powershot A495 due to its amazing picture quality.


----------



## Samerr9

Canon 60D best affordable price/quality combination at the time I bought it, but still really happy with it..


----------



## Railphotog

Canon XSi and a few lenses. I actually use my Canon SX30 more than the DSLR, its a lot in a small package and have it with me most of the time. The DSLR and the lenses I carry in my bag are just to heavy and cumbersome for casual shooting, keep them for "serious" photography.

I started with the original Canon Rebel, moved up through the XT,XTi, and to the XSi. For what I do, the 12 MP suits my needs and I'm surprised that I don't really have any interest (nor the money) to upgrade at this time.


----------



## Helen B

Apart from the cameras I use for work, I call my current favourite camera "Nottman". This is because it is not a Littman*. I'm using it now because I am almost out of 4x5 instant B&W film so I've decided to use it all up at once instead of prolonging the agony.

* A Littman is a similar type of converted Polaroid camera but is, in my opinion, way overhyped, way overpriced and shrouded in meaningless, deliberately obfuscating technobabble.

Here's Nottman:


----------



## tevo

VannahRose143 said:
			
		

> Heck yes it is.
> 
> Nice
> 
> Nice



Be sure to read your manual cover to cover SEVERAL times!


----------



## analog.universe

Canon 60D.  I wanted a new camera with a fresh warranty.  Relative to the T3i, the decision was a no brainer for the slight difference in cost.  Relative to the 7D, I decided that the rather significant jump in cost didn't justify the extra features for me.  Ideally I wanted full frame, but I didn't want the 5D MkII.  If I'm spending that much on a camera it better do everything I want, so I'm waiting on the 5D MkIII (or 6D, or 3D, or whatever it ends up being), to see if it's worth the upgrade then.  In the mean time the 60D is great!  I chose Canon over Nikon on a purely subjective "How nice does it feel and how intuitive is it?" kind of basis.


----------



## tevo

great thread by the way Vannah!


----------



## 480sparky

Well, since I can have my cake and eat it too...........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get trigger-happy with a Nikon D60 and D7000.

Why?  Because that's all I can afford.


----------



## tevo

480sparky said:
			
		

> Well, since I can have my cake and eat it too...........
> 
> I get trigger-happy with a Nikon D60 and D7000.
> 
> Why?  Because that's all I can afford.


zing

Both good cameras!


----------



## ghache

2 X d7000, because the first one needed a friend........and its the only 2X body i could afford. 2X d700 was not within my budjet.

They are powerfull little cameras that suit me really well for the type of work i do.


----------



## KmH

EchoingWhisper said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D3 - I have 3 of them.  Professional grade full frame, 300,000 actuations shutter life, built-in vertical grip and controls.
> Nikon D300 - I have 2 of them (one is for sale here on TPF). The D300 has a crop sensor, but the layout of all the external controls and buttons is essentially the same as the D3, so switching between them is eazy-peezy.
> Kodak C813 - a christmas present a few years ago,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Why do you need so many cameras?
Click to expand...

I have 2 photography businesses.


----------



## ann

That is a beauty Helen.

Film F90, F100 and my favorite  Plaubel Makina 
Digital 700
Olympus E-pen

why not.


----------



## Orrin

Olympus Stylus Zoom 80 Wide DLX   for Flim
Canon Powershot SX130IS   for Digital

... and these have been retired since my 77 year old eyes no longer easily focus...
Pentax K2
Ricoh XR1
Ricoh KR5 III


----------



## tevo

Railphotog said:


> Canon XSi and a few lenses. I actually use my Canon SX30 more than the DSLR, its a lot in a small package and have it with me most of the time. The DSLR and the lenses I carry in my bag are just to heavy and cumbersome for casual shooting, keep them for "serious" photography.
> 
> I started with the original Canon Rebel, moved up through the XT,XTi, and to the XSi. For what I do, the 12 MP suits my needs and I'm surprised that I don't really have any interest (nor the money) to upgrade at this time.




The spy arsenal


(-_-")


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> Be sure to read your manual cover to cover SEVERAL times!



Will do


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> great thread by the way Vannah!



It's how I roll2


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

I use an Iphone 3, cause its not the camera, its the photographer. **proceeds to punch self in the face**


----------



## flatflip

Yep, Nottman is Rockin'


----------



## VannahRose143

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
			
		

> I use an Iphone 3, cause its not the camera, its the photographer. **proceeds to punch self in the face**



Well it does matter, but the photographer is important too. I'm glad you punched yourself because I was about to xD


----------



## tevo

VannahRose143 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great thread by the way Vannah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's how I roll2
Click to expand...


is it a 24 or a 36 exposure roll ;D


#lamephotojokes


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> is it a 24 or a 36 exposure roll ;D
> 
> #lamephotojokes



BAHAHAHA that made me laugh out loud literally ..... My dog is looking at me funny.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I shoot with a T1i because I'm in the _good glass is more important than a good body_ camp and haven't enough money to get it all.


----------



## tevo

bentcountershaft said:


> I shoot with a T1i because I'm in the _good glass is more important than a good body_ camp and haven't enough money to get it all.



Hmmm...


----------



## Jon0807

Canon 40d.  Before I got it I was pretty set on a Nikon but once I held the Canon in my hands and played with the dials and buttons and such, I switched.  I was just able to reach everything faster than I could on a Nikon and it felt better in my hands.


----------



## Deo

Iphone 4, lighweight, geotagging, 5mp
7D, high burst rate,auto focus system
5DII, cheapest full frame dslr


----------



## bruce282

Nikon D90 - Because my CoolPic wasn't cutting it. Still haven't mastered it.

Nikon D2Xs - For all the reasons Derrel mentioned above, plus since I haven't got a creative bone in my body my shooting centers around street shooting and several  sports, most of which taker place outside so a pro level weather sealed body was a must. And 8 frames a second helps.

Nikon F3 - Because I always wanted one in the 80's but could never afford it.

I retire in 4 weeks, so I'm set with everything I need right now.

Bruce


----------



## DennyCrane

T1i- good sensor and processor, availability of EF and EF-S lenses, and lots of other things that made it a great value for the price.

Motorola Droid X- Amazingly good pictures for a phone camera.... 8mp, physical shutter, 2 LED flashes and more. No, seriously, for something you drag around in your pocket, it's been great. Look at this:








Not bad for a damned phone, eh?

Acer Iconia tablet... 5mp rear camera and 2mp front camera. OK, I rarely use this, but I can imagine it'll come in handy at some point.


----------



## kojack

I'm surprised no is using a Sony slr.  I'm shooting with an a350 with the two kit lenses which are surprisingly good.  Also have the grip for it and that balances it out great.  Adding some minolta glass to the collection soon too.  It's more expensive than sigma but the build quality of the lenses are like tanks.  

My adventure motorcycle camera is a Fuji hs10   Great camera for all round stuff.  

I have been using my iPhone 4 alot as a camera too.  It takes great photos as well.


----------



## Railphotog

tevo said:


> Railphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon XSi and a few lenses. I actually use my Canon SX30 more than the DSLR, its a lot in a small package and have it with me most of the time. The DSLR and the lenses I carry in my bag are just to heavy and cumbersome for casual shooting, keep them for "serious" photography.
> 
> I started with the original Canon Rebel, moved up through the XT,XTi, and to the XSi. For what I do, the 12 MP suits my needs and I'm surprised that I don't really have any interest (nor the money) to upgrade at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pedophile arsenal (;
Click to expand...



Perhaps you'd like to explain your remark?  I don't find it funny.


----------



## kojack

I was going to call him out on that one too.  Get a life buddy.


----------



## DennyCrane

I reported the offending post.


----------



## Wardy1987

Nikon d5100. 

I shoot with it because it was the best body i could get for the money i had at the time. That being said it is my first DSLR and i am very happy with it. With a bit of luck one day i may have the cash for a D3x.


----------



## MTVision

Nikon D5100

Good camera for a person who has never touched a DSLR. hopefully going to upgrade to the d7000!


----------



## Jethro

Canon 7D, because my old 450D started to die slowly so I needed a replacement and upgrade. Also because it's fast as hell, has 19 AF points, it's metal and it's doing pretty good at high iso


----------



## tevo

Note:

Took my D7000 up to around 6000 ft elevation this weekend, hiking through rocks, took it in a fishing boat, etc. PERFECT. This camera is rugged.



This thread has proven to be extremely useful as far as reviews / recommendations for cameras !


----------



## pen

D7000 and iphone 4, looks like I'm in good company with what I choose. 

I got the D7000 because it was at the top price of what I figured I needed to start taking pics again that are better then what I can get off of a snap shot camera or the iPhone. So far it is as solid as a rock that I have no wants other then lenses.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Augphoto

Canon 7D - it's fast, accurate, well built and I can't afford a full frame Canon.


----------



## tevo

pen said:
			
		

> D7000 and iphone 4, looks like I'm in good company with what I choose.
> 
> I got the D7000 because it was at the top price of what I figured I needed to start taking pics again that are better then what I can get off of a snap shot camera or the iPhone. So far it is as solid as a rock that I have no wants other then lenses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



What MP is the iPhone 4?  I have a 3Gs but rarely use it for a camera-camera

And did you know they make a case for the i4 that allows you to attach a DSLR lens and use it with the phones camera?


----------



## tevo

Railphotog said:
			
		

> Perhaps you'd like to explain your remark?  I don't find it funny.



Creeper would have been a better word choice, still a joke. Wasn't trying to offend. I apologize


----------



## jedensuscg

I use the Nikon D90.  I purchased it after several days of research and finally decided on it because it seemed to offer the best combination of what I wanted.  Price vs ease of use for a beginner vs ability to grow into.  Truth be told, I did not even look at Canon.  I knew that each brand makes excellent cameras, and more often then not it is peoples personal opinion that decided what brand they favor.  So I chose a brand and spent all my time researching Nikon's lineup, rather then trying to research two lineups of nearly identical cameras (but with different names for all the features).


----------



## tevo

jedensuscg said:


> I use the Nikon D90.  I purchased it after several days of research and finally decided on it because it seemed to offer the best combination of what I wanted.  Price vs ease of use for a beginner vs ability to grow into.  Truth be told, I did not even look at Canon.  I knew that each brand makes excellent cameras, and more often then not it is peoples personal opinion that decided what brand they favor.  So I chose a brand and spent all my time researching Nikon's lineup, rather then trying to research two lineups of nearly identical cameras (but with different names for all the features).



Nikon vs Canon was like Soup vs Salad to me. From what I had researched, Canon in general had better video performance, whereas Nikon had better still image performance. Which is why I spent more time researching Nikon -  I didn't give Canon Soup a chance :c Nikon Salad for me.


----------



## Desi

Nikon D90....birthday present.....I was afraid to take to plunge from point + shoot.  I think my wife is regretting the gift....started a new obsession.


----------



## tevo

Desi said:


> Nikon D90....birthday present.....I was afraid to take to plunge from point + shoot.  I think my wife is regretting the gift....started a new obsession.



Just scoot the camera a little bit closer to you so there's room for your wife to sleep in the bed too!


True story: I slept with my D7000 the night I got it.


----------



## kojack

The ip4 has an 8mp camera.  I personally dont care for video option in slr,  if I want to tale videos i will use a video camera.  

I love the Sony options for Dslr cameras.  Light weight, amazing fast focus and burst speeds in an affordable body. 

Mine (350) don't have the burst speeds but it focuses fast and feels solid shooting with it.


----------



## tevo

kojack said:
			
		

> The ip4 has an 8mp camera.  I personally dont care for video option in slr,  if I want to tale videos i will use a video camera.
> 
> I love the Sony options for Dslr cameras.  Light weight, amazing fast focus and burst speeds in an affordable body.
> 
> Mine (350) don't have the burst speeds but it focuses fast and feels solid shooting with it.



Yeah, I suppose that Sony cameras have good AF !  I have heard the from a friend of mime


----------



## DennyCrane

iPhone4 only has a 5mp camera.


----------



## ang1995

I use a Canon Rebel XTI and I use it cuz it is the best camera I have to use.


----------



## flatflip

DennyCrane said:


> iPhone4 only has a 5mp camera.



Maybe he has a iPhone 4S,  . Not cracking on anyone, Im just a Mac rumors fanatic.


----------



## ahryze

Black and yellow, Black and yellow, Nikon D3100. All I need is that and CS5 baby I am good.


----------



## 480sparky

ahryze said:


> Black and yellow, Black and yellow, Nikon D3100. All I need is that and CS5 baby I am good.



No lens?


----------



## tevo

480sparky said:


> ahryze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black and yellow, Black and yellow, Nikon D3100. All I need is that and CS5 baby I am good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lens?
Click to expand...


Lensless photography - the wave of the future


----------



## tirediron

tevo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahryze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black and yellow, Black and yellow, Nikon D3100. All I need is that and CS5 baby I am good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lensless photography - the wave of the future
Click to expand...


----------



## PatrickJamesYu

Nikon D90
Was a good option at the time. Upgraded from a D40
Shot and still shoot, nothing but low light/ night time photog.


----------



## marcy

I use Canon EOS 40D, i can feel and work exactly what i want!A camera that works fast is an important asset specially when you wanna capture nice shots...


----------



## kojack

Ops my mistake. Finger on the wrong number.  Yes 5 mp camera in my ip4. The 4s does have 8 though.


----------



## Patrice

D700 - Back to my most comfortable format and a pretty decent camera.

F4s - My favorite camera, tough as nails, nice features, very capable.

C330 - Medium format film image quality, more relaxed shooting experience, solid well built and somewhat modular TLR.

FM2n - Solid little camera, no batteries needed.

D70 - My first digital slr, still take this one out occasionally, compact, lightweight, good image quality.

Coolpix S3 - Shirt pocket convenience.

Power Shot A640 - Fits in the glove box on the lower fairing of my motorcycle.


----------



## tevo

Patrice said:
			
		

> D700 - Back to my most comfortable format and a pretty decent camera.
> 
> F4s - My favorite camera, tough as nails, nice features, very capable.
> 
> C330 - Medium format film image quality, more relaxed shooting experience, solid well built and somewhat modular TLR.
> 
> *FM2n - Solid little camera, no batteries needed.*
> 
> D70 - My first digital slr, still take this one out occasionally, compact, lightweight, good image quality.
> 
> Coolpix S3 - Shirt pocket convenience.
> 
> Power Shot A640 - Fits in the glove box on the lower fairing of my motorcycle.



My next film camera !  I have an FM and a FG20 right now hehe


----------



## lindsaya99

D80.  I wanted a body with the focus motor so that I wouldn't be limited by lens compatibility.  I purchases it used and the price was low enough that I can afford to buy some nice lenses.  D3100.  This is my first dslr.  I didn't do my homework.  It will go up for sale soon.  N90s.  Great film camera.  Not a tank like the f4 but it still quite rugged.  It was my dream camera that I could never afford during the 90s and I picked it up for $60.    Minolta SRT-201. Hand me down from my Dad that I learned to take pictures with.  I still have it along with a few lenses.


----------



## sm4him

Nikon D5100; I've had it for about a month and love it! Spent the last 10 years or so with various Canon Powershots, which I also loved, and before that, for many years, a Pentax film SLR (which I still have).  Only aspire to be semi-Professional--I'm the "official" photographer for my workplace (but that doesn't say much), and I've sold some photos and won a few contests here and there. I wanted to take better photos for work, and better images to sell, but no plans for any "full-fledged" business.  Plus, after my sister got a DSLR about two years ago, I had Camera Envy. Bad.  So I had to find a way to afford one. Chose Nikon over Canon for one major reason: my sister also has a Nikon, and we'll be able to trade lenses with each other.
I won't even think about what I'd like to upgrade to unless I end up making enough money to warrant the upgrade. But, I *DO* want me some lenses!! Only have the kit lens, 18-55mm. Hoping for a decent zoom for Christmas, and a good lens for macro shots, maybe NEXT Christmas.

Photography isn't the best choice for a single mom with two boys in college, lol!!  But I've loved it since I was in high school, and am thrilled to finally have my DSLR!!


----------



## kundalini

This thread should be re-titled as "Gear Porn"....... with many more photos.

Canon EOS 500n - film camera and I have a hard time *letting go
*Nikon D80 - first intro to digital cameras. Given to my son.
Nikon D300 - significant step up from the D80 and is good for that little bit of extra reach for wildlife
Nikon D700 - seriously...... you gotta ask?
Oly PEN E-P3 - to get back that "fun factor" I was missing









Shot with a Canon S95 in (poor) available light for insurance purposes.


----------



## usayit

Sheesh kundalini,

You've barely had the E-P3 for a month and you've already got 3 lenses for it.  

and

the EVF for it I see...


----------



## Overread

No no with adaptors he has 15 lenses for it


----------



## kundalini

usayit said:


> Sheesh kundalini,
> 
> You've barely had the E-P3 for a month and you've already got 3 lenses for it.
> 
> and
> 
> the EVF for it I see...


Well, I went into my local shop to compare the VF2 vs VF3.  TBH, I couldn't see that much of a difference, so I got the VF3.  There was a lady that had just bought an E-PL3 and was spying the 45mm f/1.8.  I was like Holy Sh!t, this lens is harder to get than an erection on a Saturday morning after a long conversation with Jose on Friday nght.  I sheepishly inquired if she was serious and she replied.... no.    SOLD!  (MY local shop price matches the on-line guys)

While I was there, I also slapped on the 12mm f/2 and the 9-18mm for S&Gs.  I'm heading to the mountains week after next and suppose I'll rent the 9-18mm for a test drive.

What can I say, I like having arrows in my quiver and.....  I'm a gear whore.


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> No no with adaptors he has 15 lenses for it


The local shop was back-ordered on the Nikkor adapter, otherwise..........


----------



## doro

One month ago I switched to Nikon D90 after 3 years of taking pictures with DSLRs from Canon (350d, 40d, 1d mark II a.o.)

And I have to say that it was one of the best decisions I've ever made. ISO performance is far better, the displays shows your images very clear and the commands are much easier to operate than those on a Canon.


----------



## tevo

kundalini said:


> This thread should be re-titled as "Gear Porn"....... with many more photos.
> 
> Canon EOS 500n - film camera and I have a hard time *letting go
> *Nikon D80 - first intro to digital cameras. Given to my son.
> Nikon D300 - significant step up from the D80 and is good for that little bit of extra reach for wildlife
> Nikon D700 - seriously...... you gotta ask?
> Oly PEN E-P3 - to get back that "fun factor" I was missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with a Canon S95 in (poor) available light for insurance purposes.




Brb going to put on new pants :l


----------



## AdAbro

I use a nikon d3100 with a nikkor 35mm 1.8G and 18-55mm 3.5-5.6f. I LOVE MY 35mm lens!


----------



## flatflip

AdAbro said:


> I use a nikon d3100 with a nikkor 35mm 1.8G and 18-55mm 3.5-5.6f. I LOVE MY 35mm lens!



Nice rig! Gotta love that setup w/ the 35mm lens.


----------



## tevo

&#8203;Thinking of getting a FM2n. Thoughts?


----------



## Joshonator

Rebel XS. Best image quality for the price.


----------



## Patrice

tevo said:


> &#8203;Thinking of getting a FM2n. Thoughts?



Nice. 1/4000 sec max shutter speed and 1/250 sec flash sync. No auto exposure of any kind - you set the shutter on the camera and you set the aperture on the lens. (G lenses are not very handy with this camera.) Has a light meter of sorts, but it's a -,0,+ only indication. The meter is not linked to anything other than being calibrated by the film speed setting. The camera will function perfectly well without the button battery powering the light meter. Put a manual focus 28 mm f/2.8 lens on it and you have one sweet street shooting machine with a nice bright viewfinder. You can sort of speed the camera up a bit with a MD-12 power winder to which you can add a second shutter release to shoot in portrait orientation. 

I've had mine for a few decades, drug it everywhere from the arctic to the deserts and it never let me down. Mine is not pristine anymore but it works flawlessly. I think the brassing gives it some character and a lived with, used and loved look (a bit like my thinning, receding and graying mop of hair and lined face).


----------



## Sw1tchFX

tevo said:


> &#8203;Thinking of getting a FM2n. Thoughts?


Great camera, I might recommend an FE2 or FA instead though. They'll still give you the full manual control, but with some more sophisticated tweaks we're used to today.


----------



## rsawyer

Pentax K-r. Upgraded from a k110d, which I had gotten cuz it was all I could afford ;-). The k-r has much better ISO performance, and much better auto focus. 

And I have a Pentax 43mm 1.9 Limited lens, which I LOVE.


----------



## FireRescueFL

Canon 7D: so I have no equipment excuses for my terrible shots, mostly of kids and landscapes. 

iPhone4: 'cuz it's always in my pocket and is better than nothing in a pinch. 

Nikon Coolpix L12: it rides on the dash of my fire truck for "on-scene" shots and since it's a Nikon, who cares if it gets destroyed on a call??!! ;-)

---Chris


----------



## MLeeK

I use a Canon 1D mark III and a Canon 7D. I need the fast FPS and the low light capability of the 1d for sports. The 7D is a far better second camera to the 1D than my 5d2 is, so that's the one I use! I love them both.


----------



## Paul Lan

D300 & D300s, after upgrade from D70, D70s and D200, wish 1 day will be able to afford a full frame! D300 because it's affordable to me for my hobby and some parttime wedding.


----------



## dots

Agfa Optima Sensor Electronic. Because it cost me 3 quid.


----------



## snowbear0924

For me, Nikon vs Canon was almost a coin toss.  I am happy with my decision:
Nikon D40 because I didn't want to wait until my budget could swing a D90.
Nikon N90s because I needed a film SLR for a class and no longer had my old Minolta SRT201.  I also have a Nikon F90, on which my son has an indefinite lease. 

I still have my old Minolta Highmatic 7s rangefinder because it as my first "real" camera (I got it as a birthday present around 1975).  I occasionally dust it off and run a roll through it.


----------



## Alpha500

Sony A500

Because it's the only SLR I own. It was recommended to me by a friend. If I'd known more at the time, I'd have probably gone for a Nikon.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

Actually, choosing a Nikon or Canon depends when you buy it.


----------



## mangtarn

Canon 60D, excellent all around performance when paired with the right glass.


----------



## TheForestMan

Hasselblad 503Cxi, just love this camera so much for it quality, reliability, precision and portability / quality of image relation. Combine with my plannar 80mm and my distagon 50mm, it is my favorite tool. I also use a Canon EOS 40d for more casual, candid photography. Last but not least, I use a Seagull 4Bi on a regular basis when I dont feel like packing my hasselblad and all my equipment.


----------



## Tee

Nikon D700.  I shoot beauty, fashion, portraits, etc in studio and out.


----------



## newphotographer2

TheForestMan said:
			
		

> Hasselblad 503Cxi, just love this camera so much for it quality, reliability, precision and portability / quality of image relation. Combine with my plannar 80mm and my distagon 50mm, it is my favorite tool. I also use a Canon EOS 40d for more casual, candid photography. Last but not least, I use a Seagull 4Bi on a regular basis when I dont feel like packing my hasselblad and all my equipment.



Sonyy a390 not been with it long wanted somthing better than my small pocket camera that was very limited on what it could do .


----------



## KmH

None right now.

I sold my last DSLR and my P&S that I hadn't touched in 2 years is dead.


----------



## MTVision

KmH said:
			
		

> None right now.
> 
> I sold my last DSLR and my P&S that I hadn't touched in 2 years is dead.



Why did you sell all your cameras?


----------



## VannahRose143

I can't believe that I started this thread.... And there are so many posts! Haha a wicked dude!


----------



## tevo

MTVision said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None right now.
> 
> I sold my last DSLR and my P&S that I hadn't touched in 2 years is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you sell all your cameras?
Click to expand...



psh. REAL photographers don't need cameras -__-


----------



## mangtarn

tevo said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None right now.
> 
> I sold my last DSLR and my P&S that I hadn't touched in 2 years is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you sell all your cameras?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> psh. REAL photographers don't need cameras -__-
Click to expand...


that was what i was thinking. they capture the image with their mind and channel it to other real photographers. they also channel photos to printers so they get prints for their clients.

they pretty much just go to weddings and watch.


----------



## tevo

mangtarn said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you sell all your cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psh. REAL photographers don't need cameras -__-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was what i was thinking. they capture the image with their mind and channel it to other real photographers. they also channel photos to printers so they get prints for their clients.
> 
> they pretty much just go to weddings and watch.
Click to expand...


FINALLY SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS TRUE WATCHOGRAPHY


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> psh. REAL photographers don't need cameras -__-



Because photography has nothing to do with cameras. Totally bro. Real photographers do their work with toothpicks and elmers glue.


----------



## tevo

VannahRose143 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psh. REAL photographers don't need cameras -__-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because photography has nothing to do with cameras. Totally bro. Real photographers do their work with toothpicks and elmers glue.
Click to expand...



You novice. I use Gorila Glue and dental floss. -_____-


----------



## VannahRose143

tevo said:
			
		

> You novice. I use Gorila Glue and dental floss. -_____-



When that crap gets serious, I use shoelaces and rubber cement.


----------



## tevo

VannahRose143 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You novice. I use Gorila Glue and dental floss. -_____-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that crap gets serious, I use shoelaces and rubber cement.
Click to expand...


Back to the basics: A vine, and some tree sap.


----------



## EIngerson

$hit just got serious in here.  LOL.  I use the 7D. Reason? I mostly shoot Motocross and it works incredibly well for that. It does pretty good in low light and the occasional portrait comes out pretty nice as well.


----------



## flatflip

flatflip said:
			
		

> Original iPhone - it's in my pocket and I depend on it to record rail art.
> Panasonic Lumix something - it fits in my pocket when I need good pics from my pocket.
> Pentax K1000 SE - just for film fun
> Nikon D7000 - when I'm trying to do my best



I just in the past few days got a Nikon D3100 - Ergonomic (for me), lightweight, small, economical (and I got it really cheap on a bro deal), D40 replacement (I miss my D40 for all the afore mentioned reasons), I wanted this camera since it was released so now I get to see if it's all I expected.

I also got to upgrade my original iPhone (a hand me down), to a 3GS (another hand me down), as my wife upgraded to the new 4S.


----------



## Crollo

DorkSterr said:


> Leica M9. Because it's small, light and easy to hide.
> 
> I wish



And easy to steal.

I use a EOS Rebel G, because it's cheap, easy to use, and it _works_ for what I need.


----------



## usayit

Crollo said:


> DorkSterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leica M9. Because it's small, light and easy to hide.
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And easy to steal.
> 
> I use a EOS Rebel G, because it's cheap, easy to use, and it _works_ for what I need.
Click to expand...


Leica M9 and M8.  Because they are valuable enough to steal (among other things).


----------



## raphaelaaron

usayit said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorkSterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leica M9. Because it's small, light and easy to hide.
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And easy to steal.
> 
> I use a EOS Rebel G, because it's cheap, easy to use, and it _works_ for what I need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leica M9 and M8.  Because they are valuable enough to steal (among other things).
Click to expand...


Another Leica user here! M8.2 with Summilux 35 f1.4 asph

and i disagree with the easy to hide business. every time i pull the camera out, someone across the room goes "OOOH A LEICA" :er:
my other cameras are too numerous, and a lot of you probably have no idea what some of them are. ;p


----------



## PoolSharkT3i

knwnasrob said:
			
		

> Canon T2I: I really wanted a camera that wouldn't be out of date in a couple years lol plus the nice image quality and ability to take night pictures.
> *before this my only camera was my iphone4*
> 
> Canon T50: I actually bought it with a lens for 30$ at a collectible sale at the mall....it works lol but I am still deciding what type of pics i can use it for lol.



You sound like me! I just got my Canon T3i and before that I also only used me iPhone4!


----------



## unpopular

Sony a350 - because I just LOVE noise!


----------



## Necim

My EYES as they decide on what and how to photograph!


----------



## 480sparky

Necim said:


> My EYES as they decide on what and how to photograph!



Yeah, but they only shoot in raw.... you can't save what you see in jpeg.  :lmao:


----------



## Photo Lady

Nikon D5000  Tamron 18-270 lens.. going to upgrade some small steps... any suggestions to what would be next step up .. thanks


----------



## nmoody

D3100 - My first DSLR. Wanted something reasonably priced that would also grow with me for a while. I also really like how it felt in my hands.

Its been a great camera to learn with.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Olympus OM1- The camera that I started shooting with. It got me through all my photo classes in school and went everywhere with me. 

Canon 60D- Seemed like a good idea at the time and I'm still happy with it. Got me back into photography and its the digital replacement of my OM1. 

Canon Elan 7- Never had a fancy schmancy 35mm film camera. Won it on eBay for $15 and I can use my EF lenses on it. How could I go wrong???


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1

Nikon D3100, because I wanted a DSLR and got it for $450 NIB and couldnt pass it up, Have not been able to put it down ever since !!!


----------



## mommy-medic

Nikon D40..,, but asking Santa for a D3x (ha ha) or a D7000.


----------



## Ventura Photographer

Nikon D3 and D3x... 

Wanna hear something sick?

I'm on my 2nd D3x body and my third D3 body for this year 2011.

What I do is damn hard in the equipment.


----------



## loopy

Pentax K5 - Weather sealed, small, excellent build & ergonomics, high iso performance,  backwards compatibility with old lenses, overall image quality.


----------



## DAMgoodimages

Nikon D60 !! Because it is my first camera and want to get good before I get better equipment !!


----------



## kamerageek

Canon 40D. I've used Canon gear since I was in high school and this was an upgrade from a Rebel XTi. It was the best I could afford when I bought it and I haven't found a reason to move on.


----------



## TheKenTurner

T3i - because it's a great price, and I'm starting up a new Youtube channel soon


----------



## JohnS.

D80 because I sold my D40 + lens to upgrade to this. I absolutely love this camera. I love how every setting has it's own button and you don't have to sit there and bring up the menu on the screen and scroll around (like on the D40). Photo colors turn out better on the D80, there seems to be less noise at higher ISO's, it has an IFM (this was the main reason I was sold on it), and I actually like the bigger camera feel.


----------



## J.Ed

Sony a100 - DSLR

Minolta Max5, X700 - main film gear

Argus C3 - it's what I learned with


----------



## photo guy

Currently:  Fuji FinePix S1500 10mp 12x optical  -  many modes to choose from  this is an upgrade from my old camera
               Kodak EasyShare M530 P&S 12mp 3x optical  - Christmas gift from last year / fits nice in pockets when bike riding or walking
               My Phone: Samsung Galaxy S 5mp  - always with me

Old equipment: Fuji FinePix S3100 4mp  6x optical
                     Old Vivitar 35mm w/ manual zoom


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

D700 - its a budget FX


----------



## Buckster

Primary: Canon 5DMKII because I like the full frame and quality I get from it.

Secondary: Canon 7D when I need better hand-held performance in low light mainly.

Backup: Canon 40D only if the other two cameras are set up for something and I don't want to disturb them.

Specialty: Fuji Finepix Real3D W3 for shooting 3D photos and video.

Primary Film: Mamiya RB67 because I just love playing with it sometimes.

Secondary Film: Assortment of cameras including Mamiya C330, Mamiya 645 Pro, Hasselblad 500C, 1962 Nikon F Photomic, 1955 Canon IIS2 Rangefinder, Exakta VX500, because I just love playing with these sometimes too.  

The other 40 or 50 cameras I have are just antiques for admiring; I've never loaded them (yet).


----------



## TheKenTurner

T3i mostly for video, but for photo as well


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I've used all kinds but in the studio here we only use Hassies. Why? They pay the bills.


----------



## EIngerson

Canon 7D. I mostly shoot motocross and it does a pretty nice job at everything else too.


----------



## miamiller84

COLTSFANATIC1 said:
			
		

> Nikon D3100, because I wanted a DSLR and got it for $450 NIB and couldnt pass it up, Have not been able to put it down ever since !!!



I just got one of these for xmas and i absolutely love it! I love shooting my kids! They already told me im taking too many pics! Lol


----------



## bratkinson

My first 35mm was a used Minolta viewfinder camera sold to me by a friend. After 6 months or so of "lens cap" shots (it wasn't an SLR, so I couldn't tell if the lens cap was on or not!), I went to a nearby camera store and they put me into a Canon AE-1. That was 1975. The AE-1 had teething problems and they gave me a full refund towards an older EF model Canon. I loved it! I had time and money back then and bought several lenses as well as another EF. Situations change, lives change, and 1990 or so I put it all away. Flash to 2003, and I picked up a Canon G3. You think I'd go with something other than Canon? NEVER! Then, on to a G5, a used 30D this past spring, and now a new 60D.

Now all I have to do is cure the mysterious "L" disease that I somehow acquired with the 60D. My credit cards are all crying "uncle" already!! I'm beginning to think that TPF may be a "carrier" of this unusual disease!


----------



## viola

I just bought a Nikon Coolpix P500 and I couldn't be more pleased with it. I had a $200-$400 budget and wanted a superzoom camera with near-DSLR quality/features. This camera fit the bill exactly-- with 36x zoom, 12 MP, full Manual Mode, decent range of apertures, shutter speeds, and ISOs. Image quality is superb.


----------



## JohnYoga

Forkie said:


> I use a Nikon D40 because that's what I could afford at the time.  I now love it and squeeze every bit of life out of it to get my shots.  It's also a very durable little fella.  I've taken just under 80,000 shots with it and it hasn't skipped beat.
> 
> I'd like to upgrade just for some more flexibility, but will do everything I can to upgrade without selling this little gem.



~80K shots?!? Wowza!


----------



## Norma

Started with a Canon Rebel XT because I got a good deal with the lens, etc. I liked it and then continued to the Canon 40D. Now I have a 7D which is just fantastic!


----------



## JBaca

Canon T1i I don't see many of these here but it's what I could afford and came with two lenses so not bad. Wife gets mad all the time saying I take too many pictures of everything. Wonder if she'll ever understand lol  but she enjoys it sometimes


----------



## Mikekg

I used a d-90 but just got the d7000


----------



## Ms.Nash

My first DSLR was the Canon 500D and I just upgraded to the 7D about two weeks ago and I have to say its dead sexy!!!!! Hoping to go full frame someday....


----------



## Fred Berg

Nikon Coolpix P100: very versatile, good image quality. Downside: easy to overexpose but with spot metering or using manual with an external meter this is less of a problem.

Sigma DP1s: small, shoots in RAW, good image quality, metal body (rare for a compact). Downside: slow.

Voigtländer Vitomatic 1a: good lens, easy to load and wind on, great images (even with mediocre film), excellent build quality. Downside: no rangefinder but I have one that goes on the shoe and I generally use hyperfocal because of the speed and ease of shooting anyway.


----------



## Compaq

Canon EOS 40D because I got it at a fair price used from a friend.

Soon: Olympus 35 SP because I like taking snapshots of family and friends with a full manual and analogue medium.


----------



## Mot

My main digital body is a Canon 20D because I am a poor student and can't afford a 5D.

My main film body is a Canon AE-1 because it's an amazing camera and a Canon.

My street shooting camera is a Canonet QL17 because it's a stunning looking camera, smallish and a Canon rangefinder.

My only medium format is a Lubitel 166b but I have access to a Hasselblad with digital back, Pentax, Bronica and Mamiya.

I know I included film cameras in a digital forum but it's boring only having a 20D, and it's in desperate need of a sensor clean!


----------



## unpopular

Oh how I love the Canonet!!!


----------



## Demers18

I've got a T3i and the two kit lenses: 18-55mm and the 55-250mm. This is my first DSLR and also didn't have a huge budget and figured this would be a good camera to start off with. Looking at getting the Canon EF 50mm f1.4 next. I'm not sure which direction I want to go in for sure yet since I'm still developing my "style" and what I shoot. Therefore I will work with the kit lenses for now and work my way up to get some solid glass 

I chose the Canon over Nikon because I liked the feel better and the capabilities were pretty much the same.


----------



## AsgerT

Nikon D5000. I use it because i can't afford a full frame and i got it for a cheap price.


----------



## golfman1

Olympus E-500   One that I could afford


----------



## VintageSight

Sony Alpha A200. Tons of bang for the buck. A nice macro 300mm zoom to compliment it. Really happy with it and think this line put Sony on the quality camera map.


----------



## Ocho_1

I'm now using a Nikon D5100, cause that's what my wife gave me for Christmas.


----------



## IByte

Nikon D5000 because I started to care what I shot.


----------



## LuckySe7en

Canon T2i because I got a killer deal from the local Best Buy.  It does everything the T3i does and I don't shoot external flash yet so this seemed like the right choice.  I needed an upgrade from the xs and couldn't drop the extra cash for a pro camera


----------



## fotomumma09

loopy said:
			
		

> Pentax K5 - Weather sealed, small, excellent build & ergonomics, high iso performance,  backwards compatibility with old lenses, overall image quality.



Whoa finally a Pentax...lol, ok so I'm in the market for a midrange dslr, sell me on the K-5? How are the lenses? Flashes etc...

Had my heart set on a 60D but now I'm second guessing after researching the K5.


----------



## vipgraphx

D7000 because my D50 broke and I bought the D90 and then the D7000 came out with much better low light ISO and faster frames per second, bigger sensor, better build on and on and on...its the flagship before you hit pro range NIKON cameras and I am not a pro but a prosumer hahahaah.


----------



## jkzo

nikon d3100 because i want to move up from "no longer a newbie moving up"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

D700 budget full frame


----------



## cnutco

Minolta 5xi, 1st slr that I could afford before digital.
Nikon D90, because I did not think I needed anything better at the time the D90 was introduced.  I was just clueless...
Nikon D300, because I found a clue from above.
Nikon D3, because I have been wanting to get into full frame and this was one hell of a deal!


----------



## jaomul

A panasonic dmc-fz28 as it looked like a great place to start (it is I think)

Canon 50d, because google convinced me the Nikon D90 or canon 500d was the best I could do with the amount I had to spend, but the man in the shop convinced me the 50d was a better investment for just a little more outlay.

Canon 550d because I got it very cheaply and it was either that or an everyday superzoom (circa 18-250 or 18-270) but i prefer the benefit of 2 cameras with a kit and a telephoto zoom lens(slightl better quality, cheaper and also now have a backup camera)


----------



## nojeb96

Canon g11 got it for $60nz


----------



## babarghias1

I started with 3.2 megapixel Kodak point & shoot camera and took tons of pictures. 
My first dslr was Canon 450D then I moved to Canon 50d then 60D and now I'm using Canon 5D mark II with some L lenses.
I wasn't sure about aperture shutter,speed, exposure, custom white balance metering modes & Raw format  cuz I used to take pictures from my point & shoot camera on auto mode and never had a chance to use film camera in paste.
The more you take pictures the more you learn. My first 10000 shots were crap.
Why 5D mark II ?
It's a brilliant camera with low light efficiency & takes Stunning pictures & full HD movie clips.
I simply Love it.


----------



## manaheim

D300.

Because...

1. My D100 is the DSLR equivelent of a "working beta" (as much as I love her so)
2. My D4 hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## babarghias1

Forgot to tell you about my pocket camera.
Canon s95 and now I have Olympus XZ-1.
Again low light efficiency with ability to use full manual control.


----------



## Nicostorm

D7000 has everything I wanted in a dslr plus some.

Sony NEX 5N because I wanted something small without giving up IQ.


----------



## casegrl

Canon 7d.....wanted to have lots to learn........Still learning!
Canon G12.....cuz bringing my 7d is like lugging around another kid.


----------



## gazzzie

My cameras name is Gregory, I chose him because she is a million times better than my old bridge camera


----------

